# How to preserve the purple color of cedar



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

I am removing some cedar trees and the heart is a beautiful purple. After a few hours the purple is faded out. Is there a way to either bring back the color or stop it from fading?

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Unless you dye/stain it, I don't know of any fix to stop the wood from changing as it oxidizes. All woods will change into some other color, some do it fast, some very slow but they all do it.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Bill.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

I need to make it done here in this section more often. I sand that purple heart right before the 1st coat of poly. That is the only way I can keep the color. I've never stained any cedar. Only shellac or Polyurethane.


----------

